# jumbo frame support



## Kiwano (29. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich will die Geschwindigkeit der Datenübertragung zu meinem NAS (Qnap TS209) durch aktivieren der jumbo frame Funktion erhöhen.
Die Netzwerkkarte meiner Workstation und der Switch (DGS 1005D) unterstützen jumbo frame.

Ich habe allerdings einen älteren Zweitrechner im Netzwerk der noch keine Gigabit Lan Netzwerkarte hat. Laut NAS Handbuch und Internetrecherche sollte man es aber nur aktivieren wenn alle Geräte im Netzwerk jumbo frame unterstützen.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Können ältere Netzwerkkarten dann überhaupt noch Daten empfangen, oder bleibt die Übertragungsrate einfach nur niedriger.
Würde es helfen den alten Rechner nicht an den gleichen switch zu hängen sondern direkt an den Router.

weiterführende Frage:
Gibt es Notebook Ethernet Anschlüsse die jumbo frame unterstützen. Wie sieht es aus mit Wlan Anschluss eines Laptops - würde sich da überhaupt die Übertragungsrate verbessern.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------

